# Hardcastle & McCormick Coyote



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys, 
Just wondering if anyone has built the Coyote sportscar from "Hardcastle & McCormick"? It has an engine in the rear, but it's unclear in the instructions if the rear deck lifts up or not. I think it should, but I can't see any hinges in the kit? Maybe some scratchbuilding is needed here??

I've done a youtube review of it here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q11dflb2sb0

I won't be starting this for a while, as I have other projects to do first, but I like to get as much information and ideas from other people's builds before starting my own. 

Any comments?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow ! I remember the car. And loved the show. But this is one model that really slipped by me. Cause I don't remember ever seeing a model of the Coyote !
This is one I will have to find. I'm looking forward to seeing the build on this one ! Having seen some of your previous work, I have no doubt you will have the Coyote looking picture perfect. 

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

As seen in this video, the entire rear deck appears to be hinged at the rear end of the chassis.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I came across this guys build up of the Coyote, no words or info, just pictures. Some good stuff here, check it out:

http://public.fotki.com/Rockinroller/plastic/hardcastle--mccormi/

Zombie: I know the original car has an opening rear hatch, I was wondering if the _model_ has the same. As I can't seem to find any reference to it in the instructions. Surely it should have? If not, why supply an engine? Why not just supply the kit as a curbside kit? Dunno, I guess I'll find out when I build it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC wasn't the Coyote X based on one of the fiberglass kit cars so popular in the late seventies? Most were designed to use either a VW or Porsche chassis and engine since they were stable functional platforms without any of the other car parts attached (the Spinner body was attached to one for the street scenes in Bladerunner as well).
It should be easy enough to cut the body apart, build a hinge and add the engine from another kit. I personally hate curbside models, I like to display with the doors and hood open where the real coolness is...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Wasn't it based on the Manta kit car?

Why yes it was. The Montage.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manta_Mirage

After season 1 they modified a delorean or something because the star found the Manta uncomfortable.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

That's correct. It was based on the Manta Montage kit car. Modified a little at the front headlight area and the rear deck by deleting the large rear windscreen. Some kits were VW based, whilst others were V8 powered with proper spaceframes. The hero car on Hardcastle & McCormick was V8 powered, but they used quite a few (cheaper) VW powered stunt cars for the jumps etc...I still have a Petersons Kit Car magazine from the 80's featuring the Manta Montage. It was my dream car when I was a kid.

Richard, as seen on my youtube review of this kit, the rear deck is a separate piece, but I can't seem to find on the instructions how it's attached to the rest of the body!?! It appears it just sits on the frame!?! Unless I'm missing the bleeding obvious?? In any case, I'll be hinging the rear deck to show of the motor, which I "may" replace with a V12 instead of the supplied V8. I seem to remember the Cody Coyote was described as having a V12 in the show, but I may have to watch the first series again to make sure.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

this 'kit' is an atrocious representation of the H&M car.
http://s1307.photobucket.com/user/aussiemuscle308/media/Model Cars/hardcastle1_zps3jimlvaa.jpg.html


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

To be honest I have not seen your YouTube video- I am at work with a shrunk down browser window when on line mostly and a streamed video is pretty obvious to the powers that be. At home my Droid pad does not stream YouTube well- something about the buffers being a problem with JellyBean...

Since you are pretty much customizing the rear deck and engine anyway, it really does not matter much what the kit's instructions say- you are in that glorious zone of creation and what the manufactures intended out of the box is only a starting point...


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

aussie muscle....totally agree on that!!


----------



## our86ss (May 7, 2012)

hello ,i had a major comp. meltdown,got it fixed
:thumbsup:


----------

